# 02J TDI gearbox in 1.8T?



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Anyone using TDI 02j 5-speed gearbox in their 1.8T? How is driveability?
1.8T trannys coded: EBQ, EMT, EGX, FBW:
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.300-1.944-1.308-1.029-0.837-3.938
TDI trannys coded: DQY, EBJ, EGR:
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.788-2.118-1.360-0.971-0.756-3.389

TDI // 
Tyre Diameter = 1991.7 mm 
1st Gear = 67.02 km/h 
2nd Gear = 119.87 km/h 
3rd Gear = 186.68 km/h 
4th Gear = 261.47 km/h 
5th Gear = 335.83 km/h
1.8T //
Tyre Diameter = 1991.7 mm 
1st Gear = 66.21 km/h 
2nd Gear = 112.39 km/h 
3rd Gear = 167.04 km/h 
4th Gear = 212.33 km/h 
5th Gear = 261.04 km/h

Any opinions? Is this too much of an RPM drop between gears for 1.8T BT? I am liking 5th gear speed on this lol


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I'm just adding an ALH 5th to my O2J trans. If I'm redlining 4th, I'm going waaayyyyyy too fast anyway.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

lol yea, speed wise first 3 gears are not that different but 3rd to 4th...i am scared that rpm drop is gonna be a bit too big.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

WhiteG60 was going to run one in his drag 1.8t that he didn't finish ages ago. I think he changed platforms as the rule book changes made his setup not worth while. He did some tech articles for INA when Issam launched that endeavor. Perhaps either of them can add some input.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i would like a o2m version... i think it would be fun especially us big turbo guys that just rip through 02m gears like theyre none existant.
its like vr shift vrom shift vroom shift vrooom shift
vs
o2j
vroooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmm shift vroooooooooooooooooom shift vrooooooooom shicrunch destruction VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOM (revlimit)


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

i personally had a DRW coded o2m in my 35rd mk4 last summer, the gearing was way to long to be any kind of useful for you, unless youre looking to set some land speed record. i can tell you that somewhere north of 8500rpm in third i had the speedo pegged past 160


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_i personally had a DRW coded o2m in my 35rd mk4 last summer, the gearing was way to long to be any kind of useful for you, unless youre looking to set some land speed record. i can tell you that somewhere north of 8500rpm in third i had the speedo pegged past 160 


holy ****







what did 1st gear go to 60? 2nd mid 100s?
maybe it would be nice to just have a 6th swap in it too then lol


_Modified by theswoleguy at 1:15 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

with an 8K redline a normal O2J should be near 80mph in second


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

when i had it in there for a short time, i would mess around at lights with an evo or two, and they would be damn near the top of second and id still be searching for traction i first. the longer gear helped a bit with hooking up i guess, but after that the thing was useless unless you wanted to run 200+mph.


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

i have a ERR 02m
@8500 with 18's
1st 48
2nd 78
3rd 110
4th 142
5th 175
6th 210


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (zerb)*

now that i think about it, that 160+ was most likely 4th gear eh? third woulda been pushing it a bit. 
all i rember is that we were out on a closed course, and there were no other cars around, and i we were tuning the thing...i was balls out in third, hit fourth, and the passenger in the car just looked at me and shook his head after i said "well, lets see what this next gear does". which like i said now, HAD to be fourth.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_with an 8K redline a normal O2J should be near 80mph in second


ya when i had my o2j at 8k in 2nd was like 81-ish hitting the limit


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

I am in the same boat. I have and EBJ and an EBJ sitting on my bench waiting to come apart in the next day or so. I have been thinking of putting the TDI 1,2 & 5th gear in my EBJ box with its 3rd and 4th gears and the EBJ R&P.
1st and 2nd would be long, 3rd would be the money gear and 4th would be FAST. 5th is for mileage.
But yeah the TDI by it self would be too tall. If you were to track the car, I dont think you would be out of 3rd at the end of the track, and if you had to hit 4th the rpm drop would put you away from boost and you will loose time.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (kkkustom)*

IF you had the time and know how to do such a thing, iirc taking the DRW gearset, and putting them on a normal 1.8t coded 02m out of a 20ae, you would have a sweet setup for a big turbo 20v. the gears on the DRW are just too long to be useful, but if you were to put them on the shafts from the 20ae 02m, and swap over the ring gear from the shorter ratioed 02m as well. youd be set....


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (zerb)*

I'd love to have just the DRW 5th and 6th gears in my 02M


_Modified by Chemhalo at 7:41 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

This is something I always questioned about...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (HidRo)*

i have an EGR in my car. love it.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_i have an EGR in my car. love it.

Oh here we go...talk to me man! : )))) especially 3rd to 4th...and how much power do you make? is it THAT taller than regular 02j?
I can get following gearboxes, dont know which one would be best:
EUH, EGR, DEA , FMU
Swapping gears around is not an option...opening one over here would mean major $$$ lol


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (mescaline)*

2,3 are pretty awesome, 4th pulls sooooo hard over 100mph and 5th doesn't get fun till 130+. i love being able to stay int he powerband longer.
but cruising is easy and smooth, boost drop isn't too bad. biggest drop is 3-4 and 4-5 but not something to worry about.
4th gear 19psi i made354whp 311ft.lbs and 4th 25psi 388whp 333ft.lbs.
i am on15" wheels though, so i am losing some topend, but compared to 1.8t BT MKIV i still have a taller gearset. gear to gear i can hit higher speeds and rev longer.
hoping to go to 16" wheels to truly take advantage of the gearing.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

I wonder if this taller gearing would actually help or hurt 1/4 times on MKIV 1.8BT heh


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

should help depending where you have to shift.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (mescaline)*

not sure yet...no track here.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_should help depending where you have to shift.

186km/h=116mph in 3rd gear on EGR gearbox with 18'' and 225 tires, 7200rpm rev limiter.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you might be ok then on the track as you wouldnt be having to shift into 4th before crossing the line... im assuming 1/4 mile


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

This is strange, just found EUH gear ratios:
EUH
R&P: 61/18 (3.889)
1st: 34/9 (3.778)
2nd: 33/16 (2.063)
3rd: 31/23 (1.348)
4th: 29/30 (0.967)
5th: 29/39 (0.744)
Tyre Diameter = 1991.7 mm 
1st Gear = 58.56 km/h 
2nd Gear = 107.24 km/h 
3rd Gear = 164.13 km/h 
4th Gear = 228.79 km/h 
5th Gear = 297.37 km/h
1st and 2nd gears here are shorter than on my 1.8T o2j lol, what the hell....this is off an Golf IV TDI 2003+


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mescaline)*

for me this what i get with my current whee;/tyre setup

EGR 02J
tyre diameter 1638.3(i think that's correct)
1st-41mph/66km/h
2nd-73mph/117km/h
3rd-114mph/183km/h
4th-159mph/256km/h
5th-204mph/328km/h


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Vegeta Gti)*

Take a look at this:
TDI 02J vs 1.8T 02J, 225/45/17 tires, 7200rpm redline.
http://www.fatboyraceworks.com...are=1


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mescaline)*

very nice. i picked the TDi trans so i could get longer gears. looks like it works out in many ways. very cool comparison there!!


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Vegeta Gti)*

Made a small shift points and RPM drop comparison between two as well:


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mescaline)*

something wrong with your calcs - no way you get a 5K rpm drop 
shoudl be like ~2K rpm drop with a redline shift 
otherwise you woudl go to 2K rpm in the next gear when you shift at redline








It's all kind of a waste of time with the 02J when you get traction they just blow up anyways.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i think he means thats what it drops too not actually RPM drop.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (enginerd)*

Yea thats what it drops to when you shift to next gear.
Well, I know...02j is weak and all that and if I ever go to 02m its gonna be one from those TDI cars...no way i am gonna go through 5 gears to reach 200km/h lol
I would have probably gone 02m now if it wasn't for [email protected], he was too fast shipping my 02j clutch










_Modified by mescaline at 11:24 AM 10-2-2009_


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_Yea thats what it drops to when you shift to next gear.
Well, I know...02j is weak and all that and if I ever go to 02m its gonna be one from those TDI cars...no way i am gonna go through 5 gears to reach 200km/h lol
I would have probably gone 02m now if it wasn't for [email protected], he was too fast shipping my 02j clutch











idk i am too still partial to the low gears i dont do a lot of tracking and if i do its road courses so wouldnt be the best there either i guess but around here in atlanta we do alot of hwy driving and the average hwy speed is 80 so it would be nice to have a low cruising rpm


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_Yea thats what it drops to when you shift to next gear.
Well, I know...02j is weak and all that and if I ever go to 02m its gonna be one from those TDI cars...no way i am gonna go through 5 gears to reach 200km/h lol
I would have probably gone 02m now if it wasn't for [email protected], he was too fast shipping my 02j clutch









_Modified by mescaline at 11:24 AM 10-2-2009_

mine does not drop 5000rpm when i shift at redline from 4th to 5th?...it drops like 2500-3000rpm max.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DK_GTI_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DK_GTI_racer* »_
mine does not drop 5000rpm when i shift at redline from 4th to 5th?...it drops like 2500-3000rpm max.

Chart shows you where you end up when you shift at 7200rpm...where you end up in next gear. So if you are in 4th gear at 7200rpm and you shift into 5th gear...you are at 5857rpm.
As you can see its not a HUGE difference but first 3 gear will build up enough speed so you don't have to shift into 4th gear when doing 1/4 mile......especially you...since you have much higher rev limiter


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mescaline)*

makes more sense now









I wouldn't want the TDI 02M trans. I am not sure what kind of race track you could need more than the 337/GLI gears - redline in 6th is 165. Fastest I have been able to hit on a track was just under 150 mph. 
You can redline it on the highway but you will eventually get killed running on US roads. Autobahn cruiser maybe.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_makes more sense now









I wouldn't want the TDI 02M trans. I am not sure what kind of race track you could need more than the 337/GLI gears - redline in 6th is 165. Fastest I have been able to hit on a track was just under 150 mph. 
You can redline it on the highway but you will eventually get killed running on US roads. Autobahn cruiser maybe. 


i want it for lower cruising rpms, kinda just waant to mix and match gears lol.


----------



## audis3gr (Feb 23, 2009)

zerb said:


> i personally had a DRW coded o2m in my 35rd mk4 last summer, the gearing was way to long to be any kind of useful for you, unless youre looking to set some land speed record. i can tell you that somewhere north of 8500rpm in third i had the speedo pegged past 160



with 3rd gear 160miles at early 8500??loolwhat with the 2nd gear?

i have an audi s3 with o2m dbq gearbox,and i want to put tha drw,the car is equiped with gt35r too,did you notice any difference to the spool up time?
is it laggy between the shifts?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

it's hard to say wether or not the 160 was true at 8500 in third....the stock speedo is very inaccurate over 115mph..best way is to get to a speed hold it for several second and be running a GPS, the garmins all have a speed logger, you can hold a speed and it will tell you, u can reset the top speed,avg speed etc..and also view live speed. that is the most accurate way.

anyway, i run a TDi 02J in my car and it is superior.


----------



## audis3gr (Feb 23, 2009)

i see,the drw is the only diesel 6spd gearbox that i can use with my 240mm flywheel,or the err petrol gearbox!

the only thing i m confused too is tha rev drop at changing at 8000,i dont want high drop cause the gt35r,and the other one,is the gears from the same material of my dbq?


----------

